# Have reached the CAN'T COPE STAGE with new pass word system



## mamiecarter (Apr 27, 2007)

I have no idea what my BBS password was. Nothing I have works.The computer keeps running me around in circles. No Idea how to update pass word. Does TUG have a rescue plan for the terminally inept? Presumably come April 30 more people than I will be in the same situation.

     HELP!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 27, 2007)

As stated in almost all of the other threads similar to this one, if you simply want me to do it for you....just ask.

I have manually edited your membership and you are all set next time you log in.

Also it is important to NOT ask the other BBS staff to do this, as they cannot.

If you have ANY questions, concerns...or requests.  email me at tug@tug2.net and you will get a response that day (or the next day if its after hours)


----------



## mamiecarter (Apr 27, 2007)

*Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!*

And I will get back to you if it doesn't work.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 27, 2007)

your welcome!


----------



## shagnut (Apr 27, 2007)

Do mine too, please:annoyed: I am computer inept.  Thanks, Shaggy


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Apr 27, 2007)

*Me, too*

I've been trying, too.  I thought I was putting in the right password, but it didn't work, so asked for a reminder.....guess you're being slammed with these requests because it hasn't come yet.  Don't know what to try next.  But I can't lose TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 27, 2007)

noone will lose access to TUG...I believe the only forum that is unavailable to guests is the sightings/distressed one...everything else is open to anyone and everyone.

Barb, I do not see any pms, or emails from you...however I did go ahead and update your profile for you.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 30, 2007)

It is my feeling that the instructions need to be removed and redone without the seeming double talk.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2007)

what part specifically is confusing?  or just the numerous amounts of threads talking about the same thing?


----------



## svnelvn (May 7, 2007)

Please help me, too.  I am also seen as guest & I can't think of anything else to try.  I've had so many e-mail addresses and we have moved so much that I can't remember which city I lived in when I first joined.  Since Katrina we've also moved even more times and we're going to move again soon!!  Sorry for the trouble and

Thank you very much.

Suzanne


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2007)

can use this form to update your contact info!

http://timeshare-users-group.com/email.html


----------



## BarCol (May 7, 2007)

*Okay count me in as well*

Dear Tug Admin person:
I have tried, I really have, but like the OP, nothing I seem to do has helped   and I read your instructions many times to no avail  . If you can fix my way into the Reviews section I'd be really grateful.. 


signed 
Hopeless in Newmarket


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2007)

you look fine to me as far as the BBS goes....what problems are you having getting into the ratings/reviews?


----------



## BarCol (May 7, 2007)

The BBS is fine  and just now I tried a few other combinations and I'm into the Resort Reviews section as well...so, in the words of SNL's Emily Latella..."Nevermind..."


----------



## Makai Guy (May 7, 2007)

BarCol said:


> The BBS is fine  and just now I tried a few other combinations and I'm into the Resort Reviews section as well...so, in the words of SNL's Emily Latella..."Nevermind..."



Our strong suggestion is that you change one or the other of the BBS and Member Login passwords so that they have the same value.  Then you can use the same username/password in both systems.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 7, 2007)

WADR, I think the confusion resulted from the use of two "passwords".  Going forward, I suggest that the TUG start calling the first password a "Key" instead of a password - a key that unlocks the door to get into the site.  After the key is used to get in, the user then creates their "password" for continuing use.

*Step 1: *Sign Up and get your key.  

*Step 2: *Enter site and create password

*Step 3: *Exchange happily ever after (or, if  you  are an Underpants Gnome, Make Profit, noting that step 2 has been figured out for you).


----------



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2007)

I dont quite follow....

after all...very few BBS users are actually TUG members...so this applies to a very small percentage of people here as it is.

if we could make the passwords the same...we would.  however we cant.

so you get a temp password to get into the ratings/reviews that you can change to match your BBS password.

or you can keep two passwords....its your choice.

as it stands...existing users should not be "creating" any password...and instead should be using the same pw for the ratings/reviews as their BBS password.


----------

